# schooner



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's a story that may be of interest to fellow modellers. Around 1962 I got plans for a schooner at about 2.5'. I built her with the bread and butter method of construction from mahogony. Came the day to try her out and where I lived then near Edinburgh there is lots of gently undulating sandbanks and the tide comes in behind you. I knew this and wasn't concerned. So I put her in the water and got my camera ready for a shot. Well she took off like a rocket for Fife or maybe the continent and I had the problem of chasing her and maybe getting the camera wet so I let her go.Then I had an idea. A couple of miles up the road was Portobello beach and a motor launch used to operate from there taking passengers out for a round trip. Called 'Skylark', no less!
So I went up and asked the skipper had he seen a schooner out there and described it as only a builder could. He had not only seen it he had picked it up. Then he told me I couldn't have it because someone years ago had conned him out of a model he had picked up. So off I went to Portobello police station and told my tale of woe.Forms were filled out and a constable was sent to the beach to pick up the boat. He was gone for hours. When he had gone aboard skylark was just casting off having finished for the day. The constable was then carried several miles down the coast to Port Seton or somewhere and he had to come back by bus. In the end I had to pay 2/6d salvage fee that being a percentage of the models value. All true I swear but can you imagine that happening today? I'd be surprised if Portobello even has a police station now. Since then I have gravitated toward R/C and building plank on frame. I have a couple of pictures but my owner is asleep and she knows how to get the photos from A to B so maybe later.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Great story JG and I look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

JG.....he shouldn't have been able to claim salvage, as she hadn't been abandoned in the first place, lol...........great story....but glad you got her back..........do you still have her. neil.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Sis and NP. I hope these pictures come through. One is at four feet and the blue one is at six feet+. Many years ago my brother actually posted the first one out to me but in my travels around NZ, Norfolk island and OZ it got left behind somewhere. I'm pretty sure it's in Auckland North shore or was. Now that would be a story if I ever caught sight of it again.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Very impressive (Applause)


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Granty, 

That is a splendid story - and an even more splendid model!

You are a star!


----------

